# Animals make us human



## Costas (Jan 21, 2009)

Ποιο ζώο περνάει πιο καλά: ένα οικιακό ή ένα που προορίζεται για σφάξιμο; Βιβλίο:
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/21/books/21garn.html?_r=1&th=&adxnnl=1&emc=th&adxnnlx=1232528137-b58NImtik50q+OpwJUypqg


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2009)

Χμ...Αν και ξέρω οτι πάλι αγγίζω θέματα που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν έντονες συζητήσεις ;), υπάρχει μεγάλη διαμάχη ανάμεσα σε όσους υποστηρίζουν τα δικαιώματα των ζώων (animal rights, abolition) και όσους υποστηρίζουν την προστασία ή την ανθρώπινη μεταχείριση των ζώων (animal welfare, ethical or "humane" treatment). 
Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να βρει πολύ υλικό στο διαδίκτυο:
http://www.ecogreens.gr/ekloges/egfiles/AnimalRights.htm
http://www.abolitionistapproach.com/media/slides/theory3.html
http://human-nonhuman.blogspot.com/
http://www.abolitionist-online.com/
http://ar.vegnews.org/


----------

